# Royal Aloha Vacation Club.



## HawaiiTrader (Aug 1, 2017)

Aloha everyone!

I did not see a posting for RAVC, so I guess my first is about this one!
I *guess* it is a resort-system as they have (besides Hawaii) locations in 4 mainland locations and 1 in Spain (used to have another in Nice, France).

So, moving on:

Royal Aloha Vacation Club is "Hawaii’s first timeshare vacation club, established in 1977, and one of the first in the United States". With 
Much more in their About page.
To its advantage, its maintenance rates are low ($677 and $825).

My parents purchased a few weeks back in 1981, I have stayed a few places (my parents went more locations).  We also tended to trade more with RCI.

My opinions visting there:
*Waikiki* (3 buildings): back in 80's was great, but when I went again in 2009 I was shocked at how much Waikiki had changed.  The place is decent, but naturally does not compete with the grand opulence of the latest Hiltons and such.  BUUUT with such low maint rates it makes for affordable TS (*Include Wi-Fi!).
*Kona* (*Big Island*): Visited in 1981, or 82, can't remember.  Similar to a 2 story apartment, basic amenities, but that was long time ago, things will change (probably has Wi-Fi).
*Kihei, Maui*: Really nice place, beautiful view, very good location, very nice amenities, Wi-FI. If you are in to cozy Town Life, THIS is the place as you are only 1/2 mile from some social life.  

*Chandler, Arizona*:  Visited in mid 80's.  I do not think there is anything notable about the complex, but it is a great jumping off point to see a lot of touristy places in beautiful AZ (it really is!).

Did not visit:
Branson, MO, practically a kind of Disneyland; Oregon (no idea); Lake Tahoe, NV has nature all around (skiing, boating, hiking).  
Finally Spain. Parents visited, pictures look really nice, but beach is a short walk.  

Hope that helps.
(and mods, looks like the right place, please move if not)


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 2, 2017)

Aloha and Welcome HawaiiTrader 

Thanks for sharing  There is some info on the RAVC resorts but not much.

TUG Ranking and Review Database seems to have 7 RAVC resorts listed with reviews
https://tug2.com/BrowseResorts.aspx?search=Royal aloha

Google Search found a few older threads over the years

Looking for advice about my timeshare (2013) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...dvice-about-my-timeshare.203848/#post-1568319
Royal Aloha Vacation Club exchange power? (2009) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/royal-aloha-vacation-club-exchange-power.97480/
Royal Aloha Vacation Club/Waikiki: Anyone stayed here recently? (2009) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...ub-waikiki-anyone-stayed-here-recently.90018/
I bought RAVC for a $1 on eBay (2008) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/i-bought-ravc-for-a-1-on-ebay.81421/
RAVC Kona Review? (2005) - http://www.tug1.net/tugbbs1/Forum14/HTML/003718.html


----------



## Ddee555 (Feb 6, 2018)

Having owned at RAVC for about ten years now, I am very satisfied with my resale purchase.  My only regret is that I purchased a one bedroom and not a two bedroom interval.  Maintenance fees are excellent for an older Hawaii timeshare (for 2018: $698 for a one bedroom and $850 for a two bedroom) and the club is very well-maintained.  Over the past few years, they sold off all their units at Acapulco, Mexico, which was a great move, as it has made the club even more fiscally strong.  Some of the money has been used to renovate units in Hawaii and to purchase more units at the Oregon coast location, which I think is smart, and the rest is being saved in reserves.

At the upcoming annual meeting in May, they will be discussing if more real estate needs to be sold ("re-balancing") due to having less members over the years.  I am in favor of getting rid of some of the locations and renovating the units at the popular places.  I would also like them to purchase more units at Oregon (which is popular with members), and also establishing a vacation locale in California.  Unfortunately, real estate is expensive in California, so maybe this wish of mine will never be realized.  But, I keep pushing for it.

I have only stayed at the Kona (Big Island, Hawaii) locale, and my family really liked it (2015?).  Typically, I exchange my one bedroom interval and I find it to be a very good trader.  I use II, Trading Places, and Hawaii Time Share Exchange.  I do not like RCI, so I am uncertain how it would fair there as an exchange.


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 7, 2018)

I really considered buying here, but the Monday-Monday weeks deterred me. It seems like it might be hard to match it up with a second week elsewhere.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 7, 2018)

Head’s Up:  For anybody who plays the RCI max TPU game, RAVC Waikiki deposits for Christmas week earn 55 TPU. Supply and demand really drive things. Few timeshares in Waikiki plus high demand equals big TPU for deposits. Same week at Imperial of Waikiki earn similar numbers.

Dave


----------



## Ddee555 (Feb 7, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> I really considered buying here, but the Monday-Monday weeks deterred me. It seems like it might be hard to match it up with a second week elsewhere.



Actually, with RAVC, the weeks are good for 3 years, so many of the members will save up their weeks for a longer trip in Hawaii.  I really like that option.  Also, the club has online scheduling available for members now and it is not that hard to reserve a summer week at many of the locations.  For Hawaii, the Waikiki location is easier to reserve than the Kona or Maui location, as there is more units in Waikiki.

If you are looking for a good 2-bedroom unit in Waikiki, I recommend RAVC as the condos are large and include a washer/dryer.  Of the older timeshares available in Hawaii, I think that RAVC is a better timeshare to own than Vacation Internationale (VI), which offers similar quality units and also has units on different islands.  I have heard that VI is hard to book because the club is oversold now.

Imperial of Waikiki is similar in quality to RAVC, but I like that RAVC has three locations in Hawaii and not just Waikiki.  Imperial of Waikiki has 2 bedroom units, but RAVC has cheaper maintenance fees as well.  RAVC also has a relationship with Lawai Beach Resort in Kauai, so for an exchange fee, you can directly trade into the island of Kauai as well.

RAVC also has direct trading relationships with a few other timeshares in Las Vegas, Orlando, and Mexico (Puerto Vallarta and Cancun), so it opens up exchange options for owners.

I am going to suggest a few places in California for direct trading relationships for the club, as I am interested in expanding exchange options for members.  The Board of Directors is really responsive to owners.  I am very pleased to own RAVC, but like I said, I wish that I had bought a 2-bedroom when I bought initially into the club.


----------



## richardrose (Apr 27, 2019)

I owned ravc and used it for trades and some places, this was in the 90s i even wrote a review or two way back then. There not luxary by any means but cozys places to go. We even had thanksgiving in lake tahoe while the girls went sking. Great memorys. I bought because at time wife was from honolulu and needed to go see family there from time to time. And the lake tahoe was an easy drive for us.


----------



## chellej (Apr 28, 2019)

I was there a few weeks ago and the HOA is selling weeks cheap.  See my posting with details here:
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/ravc-waikiki-cheap-weeks.288777/


----------

